# T5 flickering to my eye, also reflector position?



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Right, im not sure if its normal for the T5's to flicker a little bit, when im looking at it its flickering slightly, Also i know this is going to be hard to explain in words, but the reflector and tube are mounted above the glass, the reflector currently has the wider part (overhang) on top pointing in and down and the short bit is pointing in, that should be correct right?

Just need to make sure my T5 kit isnt faulty, as everyone says they dont flicker.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi 

An electronic ballast flickers at 50k beats a second. So is invisible to humans and animals.

If it is beating it will be one of two things. 

1. The lamp leads are not fully unwound
2. The lamp is not inserted into the lamp holders properly.

Try these suggestions and let me know.

I'm sure it will sort it out for you. 

Don't forget that these high output phosphors can take a week to reach full brightness. All flouro lamps will shake for the first few minutes every day as the phosphors warm though and the lamp stabilises,

John


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Cheers john ill check those when im at home later, I think i tied my leads together to keep them neat and tidy, so thats not advisable? Lamp im almost sure was pushed all the way in both ends, and so far ive had it 4 days and it flickers pretty much all day if you look at it, not too noticable if your looking into the viv (unless the room is dark).

Any ideas on my reflector position? i know its a vague description lol.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

T5 lamps need a good continuous flow of power. It doesn't like going in coils?? Apparently if you figure of 8 the cable it works better. But try and have them as unwound as possible. I bet that fixes it.

The reflector is fine. You can see that there is slots where the lamp clips attach. These allow you to move the reflector up and down.

So focus the beam where you want it!

Good luck

John


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Cheers John, much appreciated, ill reply and let you know how it goes later tonight  still cant believe im posting on a generic forum and getting replies from an Arcadia person (john) within minutes..top class customer service indeed.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's always a pleasure to help!!! Especially if your polite!

Good luck

John





KevUK said:


> Cheers John, much appreciated, ill reply and let you know how it goes later tonight  still cant believe im posting on a generic forum and getting replies from an Arcadia person (john) within minutes..top class customer service indeed.


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey john, sorry im only just getting back to you on this, i totally forgot to update you, and today its getting on my nerves again lol

I tried all of your suggestions, when i first tried i got it flicker free, but for the last week or so its doing it again, its a really fast flicker..Ive had the tube and starter unit out of the viv and turned it on outside of the viv and it flickers a little bit - Ive also swapped the Tube around so its connected at different ends to the previous way - same thing happens, ive also got it running off a seperate outlet instead of the extension lead and no change..

Anything else i can do?

Again sorry its taken me so long to reply.

Edit/ Right, for some reason its just magically stopped flickering, i havent changed anything or even touched it since replying, yet it seems to have stopped itself, very odd and i cant explain it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Glad it's sorted, I'm still convinced that it is a connection issue for you. The lamps flicker at fifty thousand beats a second as normal, we simply can see it...

So please keep me informed and don't worry if there is an issue we will sort it!!! We offer fantastic customer service and very long guarantees.

All the best

John



QUOTE=KevUK;9778132]Hey john, sorry im only just getting back to you on this, i totally forgot to update you, and today its getting on my nerves again lol

I tried all of your suggestions, when i first tried i got it flicker free, but for the last week or so its doing it again, its a really fast flicker..Ive had the tube and starter unit out of the viv and turned it on outside of the viv and it flickers a little bit - Ive also swapped the Tube around so its connected at different ends to the previous way - same thing happens, ive also got it running off a seperate outlet instead of the extension lead and no change..

Anything else i can do?

Again sorry its taken me so long to reply.

Edit/ Right, for some reason its just magically stopped flickering, i havent changed anything or even touched it since replying, yet it seems to have stopped itself, very odd and i cant explain it.[/QUOTE]


----------

